# Who has tried to breed Pirayas?



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Up til' now nobody has been successful. I thought if we all compared notes we might see something we have not tried. List size and age of fish, pics of the fish if possible, size of tank, filtration, water quality, ect. I don't buy it that it can't be done. Really, is it that no one has a tank big enough?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe that if someone had a huge huge tank that very closely replicated their natural environment as well as water that matched the South American rivers almost perfectly, piraya would breed. I understand that piraya are in some huge displays on exhibit in places, but they probably don't get the best treatment and are too crowded to breed.

I think it will happen someday though.








~Taylor~


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

If i was successfull it would'nt matter. I'm in CA where the fish are not welcome. If I went public I'd get hammered. I do belive it will happen. I'm curious if there is a depth requirement. There possibly is a problem with the typical width of average aquariums. What if the nest is big?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your not allowed to have pirahnas in cali?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

the only person i know is on another forum and he has had much sucess but like all the other tryers it comes to no avail.....yet


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i have try it in my 180g...no luck


----------

